# IP MAN 3 arrives on Digital HD 4/5 and BD & DVD 4/19



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “Donnie Yen continues to showcase why he's the best action star working today … a gloriously rewarding way to send off the character.” ~ Chris Sawin, EXAMINER.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

